# Atlantic City



## DGANTBUS (Apr 5, 2006)

Going to be in Atlantic City the week of Oct.16th for three days for work,hope to do a little fishing.Where is a good place to go,and what will be biting at this time?And what would be the best bait to use?Thank you.
Dave


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Please don't take this the wrong way..*

I have a dumb question for you. Did you read the post made by KT_UMPC 3 days ago? I thought there are plenty of detailed infos that would answer your question. I'm not sure if he can explain it any clearer than that. Again, please don't take it personally..


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*harrahs pier*

theres a pier at harrahs open to the puplic.
7 ot 8 ft med rod and some storm wild eyes.
or some mettel and your set.
bass
weakies
blues
nice well lit safe place.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

*Highroller*

Look up Highroller. Its a head boat that goes into the inshore there at AC. They may have Striper fishing now. Have cought nice fluke off the boat this fall.

Bill


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I hear that's a good pier to fish from.


----------



## DGANTBUS (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I'LL let you know how I did when I get back.Thanks 
Dave


----------

